# Quick tip for Speed Squares



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

A quick video on using a speed square with more accuracy:


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I like that!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

it must be me, but I dont get it.
Watched it three times, still dont get the savings.

Why not just line the square up to the mark, rather than a mark 4 " away?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

:| ... one of the obvious. What else is out there?
Meanwhile my SS has been sitting for years. Gah.


----------



## Lucky Irish (Mar 7, 2015)

The shoe of the circ saw rides along the edge of the square and the mark 4" away (or whatever the measurement ends up) is where the blade is.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

AHHH!
I hadnt twigged that this is only for a circular saw. i dont have one and was thinking this was for marking out for a table saw.
problem answered, thanks.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

For a board the size a speed square would work on why not just use a miter saw?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> AHHH!
> I hadnt twigged that this is only for a circular saw.


I'm with you.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> For a board the size a speed square would work on why not just use a miter saw?


You can get 12" rafter squares and they would handle boards up to 12" or 11 1/4" nominal.

Remember that this was just ment to be a quick way to shorten boards so they would be more easily handled on the table saw but could be used for general carpentry.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

MEBCWD said:


> You can get 12" rafter squares and they would handle boards up to 12" or 11 1/4" nominal.
> 
> Remember that this was just ment to be a quick way to shorten boards so they would be more easily handled on the table saw but could be used for general carpentry.


Yeah, much easier on us old guys to cut a heavy board to rough lengths in the back of the truck bed than carry it to a piece of equipment to do the same thing. It also could be used in conjunction with the shop-made lumber-loc that gtsharp posted:
http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-rou...paign=Feed:+routerforums/VkVj+(Router+Forums)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw a home made jig like that years ago for cutting boards on a construction site and all it was was a 1x4 or 1x6 with a 1x2 attached to the underside at a 90*angle. The board on the underside sat against the edge of the board you wanted to cut. Once you made the first cut it cut the 1x2 off at the distance from the 1x4 or 6 of the saw's offset distance and that way you didn't need to use a square to mark the board, just mark the length and use the cutting guide.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I saw a home made jig like that years ago for cutting boards on a construction site and all it was was a 1x4 or 1x6 with a 1x2 attached to the underside at a 90*angle. The board on the underside sat against the edge of the board you wanted to cut. Once you made the first cut it cut the 1x2 off at the distance from the 1x4 or 6 of the saw's offset distance and that way you didn't need to use a square to mark the board, just mark the length and use the cutting guide.


I've done that too. But I usually end up needing a piece of scrap and having to cut it up. Also, I lose things a lot.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Simple but good idea. Whenever I use my circular saw (not very often) I always have to measure the offset of the blade in order to attach a guide. Then I need to clamp the guide in such a way that it doesn't get in the way the motor. This would help with both of those issues.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm aware of the 12" speed squares. It just seems like a bit a hassle for a simple task to me. I like Stumpy's stuff most of the time.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I saw a home made jig like that years ago for cutting boards on a construction site and all it was was a 1x4 or 1x6 with a 1x2 attached to the underside at a 90*angle. The board on the underside sat against the edge of the board you wanted to cut. Once you made the first cut it cut the 1x2 off at the distance from the 1x4 or 6 of the saw's offset distance and that way you didn't need to use a square to mark the board, just mark the length and use the cutting guide.


I've done similar. It's easy to make an angled one too, if you have a job where you need to make a lot of cuts at a certain angle (picture below).

I do like that speed square version though, it's an easy way to ensure your cutting guide is accurately square. I frequently use a speed square for cross-cutting as I don't have a mitre saw.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

WoW!! Such a simple, but very functional tool. I have used my speed square several times as a guide for my circ saw, but have always struggled to get it lined up properly.


----------

